# More Cardstock building



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

What started out as a service to customers is now turning into a fettish for me. Even though I use almost exclusively wood structures on my layout, I am really getting addicted to cardstock modelling. Maybe working with scissors and glue makes me feel young again This is my latest.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love 'em!

Pre-printed (via a book or similar), or self-printed on a computer printer?

TJ


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

I design them, then publish to a downloadable PDF file. From there they can be printed out onto cardstock or matte-finish photo paper. These ones are done on photo paper. Usually our plan sets come with plans, printable cardstock files, and templates, but I decided to do something different for Christmas. Actually, it was my wifes idea. I wasn't sure if I could get everything done in time for Christmas, but I thought I'd go ahead on it, and at least be early for next year. I made it, though!

Tom


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Tom ... they look great!

(Now I remember your prior posts ... good stuff!)

TJ


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks TJ,

I'm heading back to my work bench now. Have a good weekend.


----------



## teddybearturbine (Oct 12, 2011)

Tom,
I just now saw this thread and you buildings are very nice!!! I am working on a factory out of card stock and balsa. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Dave


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Dave,
Mat board from photo framing also works well for bases, roof decking, and reinforcing, and you can sometimes get scraps for free.
Tom
www.scalemodelplans.com


----------

